# black soldier fly larvae



## mallyg (May 1, 2008)

Hi was just wondering can a leopard gecko eat black soldier fly larvae?


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

All reptiles are able to eat these grubs. They are soft bodied, and rich in calcium.

They are in fact the exact same worms also marketed in the US as Phoenix Worms and once marketed here as Calci-grubs.

In the next couple of weeks we will be stocking the actual Phoenix Worms from the states, as the UK distributor. :2thumb:

Please keep an eye on our website.

Thanks

www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I found not all of my 20 plus Leos would eat them, it seemed only the females would eat them. I gotta say its one of the funiest things watching leos eating them, well worth the expense:lol2:


----------

